# Markland or meldahl



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

I wana get the boat out Saturday or Sunday... I live about smack dab in the middle of the two dams and want to do some sauger fishing ... Can any one tell me what the water looks like in either area? I know the river is up about 3 feet but I'm wondering what the clarity is... Thanks for any info


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys I'll just head out blind


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Got skunked at Markland today, I jigged the wall on the lock approach side Water looked good about 6" of clarity temp was 37 degrease.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Can you fish there with just an Ohio foshing license?


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

I think you need a ky or Indiana lic.


----------



## zigster (Jan 8, 2012)

was anyone bank fishing?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

zigster said:


> was anyone bank fishing?


I'm not sure man... This website is pointless...no one ever gives a report on the hot spots.... It would be great if some one would tell us if the sauger were hitting good still at the dams besides greenup.... I don't see how so many people report about the fishing at that dam but no one can even tell me what the water looks like at meldahl... It's crazy I don't expect for some one to tell me what they were using for bait. Just a simple ... The fish are there better go get a line wet or... I didn't have a bite all day the water was up and a little muddy... I wish there was a better site than this one because I'd be on it in a heart beate only reason I look at it now is to look at fish people caught ... Cause it sure don't help me save gas money when I'm trying to plan a trip....


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Zach. You need to remember that places like the ohio river are nit heavily fished in the winter months and when you add that half of the folks that are fishing are from Ky and so not know this site exists. And on top of that Markland isnt even along Ohio's banks so you have an even less chance of someone being on this site. 
Last point is your post sounds like your trolling and certain places like tailwater fishing is sooooo hit or miss i doubt folks would openly give out good info for thousands of lurkers to see when the tailwater spots are limited to a handful of places. Check water conditions and go like the rest of us do. Hopefully you have a good day and can post about your day
Goof luck
Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

as far as meldahl is concerned, cant blame the fisherman on that one. Hell, ive driven past there the last few times and only been a hand full of trucks and trailers at the ramp. You can thank the dick heads at meldahl for that. They make it imposable for folks to come down and enjoy themselves any more. you would be getting reports from me but Im no longer trying. Just like everyone else spending tons of money on gas in the truck and boat just to be run off by some ass hole that has something against the fisherman just got old. I did it 4 times in 4 weeks. no more. Lets pray for a new lock master that's all I can say. Id love to meet the current SOB.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

catcrazed said:


> as far as meldahl is concerned, cant blame the fisherman on that one. Hell, ive driven past there the last few times and only been a hand full of trucks and trailers at the ramp. You can thank the dick heads at meldahl for that. They make it imposable for folks to come down and enjoy themselves any more. you would be getting reports from me but Im no longer trying. Just like everyone else spending tons of money on gas in the truck and boat just to be run off by some ass hole that has something against the fisherman just got old. I did it 4 times in 4 weeks. no more. Lets pray for a new lock master that's all I can say. Id love to meet the current SOB.


I am right with you CC, I have not had the boat out below Meldahl all winter so far, because of the Core of engineers. I can say one thing if they ever cried to the public about any help or support for anything I would just turn my head and walk the opposite way.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

your a hell of a lot nicer than me then. I would 100% explain that because of one ass hole, that they have ruined one of the best winter time fishing hot spots in southern Ohio. They truly are pricks down there. I say they but its probably the decision of the lockmaster. The last time I was there they were yelling at us on the bullhorn to move as the barges were making the bend way the hell down by the boat ramp. Me trying to keep the piece we would move but it would take 15 minutes or so before they would even make it near the arrival point. That was the day the prick lock master finally won the war with me. I have not been back since. Between that and all these govt boat ramps being closed because the corps allows them to close them from nov to april, it has really put a cramp in fishing in my stretch of river. We do not have one boat ramp to use between bullskin (just above meldahl) All the way to Aberdeen. Actually we do have one which is ripley boat ramp but it has been covered with large debris and unusable. While white oak and eagle are clear and useable but we cannot use them. My stretch of river has been ruined. All by the govt (corps) (lockmaster)


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

catcrazed said:


> your a hell of a lot nicer than me then. I would 100% explain that because of one ass hole, that they have ruined one of the best winter time fishing hot spots in southern Ohio. They truly are pricks down there. I say they but its probably the decision of the lockmaster. The last time I was there they were yelling at us on the bullhorn to move as the barges were making the bend way the hell down by the boat ramp. Me trying to keep the piece we would move but it would take 15 minutes or so before they would even make it near the arrival point. That was the day the prick lock master finally won the war with me. I have not been back since. Between that and all these govt boat ramps being closed because the corps allows them to close them from nov to april, it has really put a cramp in fishing in my stretch of river. We do not have one boat ramp to use between bullskin (just above meldahl) All the way to Aberdeen. Actually we do have one which is ripley boat ramp but it has been covered with large debris and unusable. While white oak and eagle are clear and useable but we cannot use them. My stretch of river has been ruined. All by the govt (corps) (lockmaster)


You nailed it Robin. Why this allowed is beyond me.  As for fishing below Meldahl, I haven't been one time all winter. Can't believe I just wrote that. But it's true. Up until last year it was some of the best Winter time fishing around that I know of. Pinning my hopes for Meldahl on the new fishing pier on the Ky. side. But expecting to be dissapointed on that too.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Heading to meldahl Saturday afternoon/evening on my buddy's boat. I promise I'll report the results Zack &#128512;


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Heading to meldahl Saturday afternoon/evening on my buddy's boat. I promise I'll report the results Zack &#128512;


Thanks man I was trying to send you a pm with a picture of the bait we caught them on while I was down there last time. I'm not sure how to send it tho... I will say this tho the gold spoons worked better than the silver ones and they seemed to be on the orange and chartreuse colored jigs more than natural color and the water was real clear. But I'm sure the bait preference changes...


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

zack2345 said:


> Thanks man I was trying to send you a pm with a picture of the bait we caught them on while I was down there last time. I'm not sure how to send it tho... I will say this tho the gold spoons worked better than the silver ones and they seemed to be on the orange and chartreuse colored jigs more than natural color and the water was real clear. But I'm sure the bait preference changes...



Sweet, thanks for the heads up man. I'll get what I don't already have at BPS Friday. I'll probably take minnows too to increase our chances.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Sweet, thanks for the heads up man. I'll get what I don't already have at BPS Friday. I'll probably take minnows too to increase our chances.


I would defiantly bring minnows I really wish I could take my boat down but I have replace the shocks on my truck Saturday


----------



## 23rd century (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey Zack there are probably a lot of guys who have given up on Meldahl.I have.I have been scouting Markland.I tried the shore on a nice day early in Jan Indiana side.Nothing.I got on the out of state forum and got some good info from Skip2myalou.I don't see much posting about Markland there or Southwest Ohio forum. I tried fishing the mouth of Great Miami no good there either.Fishing Meldahl for 25 years and having to give it up has left a giant hole in our fishing plans.Never posted much because everyone caught fish.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Got out for a few hours this afternoon into the evening at meldahl in my buddy's boat. I got one 14-15" sauger and one dink. My buddy got skunked. They were caught on chartreuse grub with a stinger hook and minnow. Was hoping for better, but I'll take anything this time of year.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

GarrettMyers said:


> Got out for a few hours this afternoon into the evening at meldahl in my buddy's boat. I got one 14-15" sauger and one dink. My buddy got skunked. They were caught on chartreuse grub with a stinger hook and minnow. Was hoping for better, but I'll take anything this time of year.


garrett, were there many boats down there? and did you have any problems with the assholes at the damn? Nice fish by the way.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

catcrazed said:


> garrett, were there many boats down there? and did you have any problems with the assholes at the damn? Nice fish by the way.



Thanks man. There was only one other boat there. They seemed to be catching some. They were using their hands to drop their line down and pull it back up. As in, they weren't using rods. No problems with that dam lockmaster.


----------



## 23rd century (Dec 28, 2011)

How close to the dam or lock approach did you get?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Fished the end of the wall area mostly. We drifted up past the wall maybe 50-100' a couple times, but the cockmaster didn't say anything.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

hahahahahaha cockmaster!! I love it!!! you have now given me a new name to call that bastard!!! roflmfao


----------



## rayscott425 (Oct 11, 2008)

Maryland is in Indiana, you would need a key or and license


----------

